# The Volcano



## Lapine (Aug 16, 2010)

Many fire pokemon live here in peace, and other types aren't welcome here. Enter if you dare...

It seems you have stumbled upon a very hot door, which is guarded by a charizard. He asks you the questions:


Well! So would you like to join?

*Name:*
*Age:*
*Gender*
*Species:*
*Appearance:*
*Eggs?:*
*Other:*

Me:

*Name:* Flame
*Age:* young adult
*Gender* Male
*Species:* Charizard
*Appearance:* Orange charizard with bright flame on tail. Scar across one wing and firece looking.
*Eggs?:* Im a *male.
Other: Guard of the volcano


Name: Torch
Age: old
Gender: Female
Species: Magmar
Appearance: Nothing special, really
Eggs?: nada
Other: Leader of the volcano

Name: Meemee
Age: egg
Species: egg
Appearance: flaming egg
Eggs?: im an egg
Other: im an egg!*


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 16, 2010)

Err, do you have to be a Fire-type? If so, I'll dig up one of my old and unused but also revamped Pokésonas.

Name: Volcani
Age: 13 in Quilava years
Gender: Female
Species: Quilava
Appearance: Shiny. Wears a fire-proof flower on her left (our right) ear.
Eggs?: Nope.
Other:


----------



## Zippo12 (Aug 16, 2010)

Name:Zippo
Age:11 yrs
Gender:Female
Species:Charizard
Appearance:Shiny, has scar across stout. 
Eggs?:no.
Other:


----------



## Super Sugar (Aug 18, 2010)

How many pokemon can you have? I have some other ideas, but I'll just put two. And BTW, my egg is going to be an eevee, so after it hatches, can I evolve it automatically into flareon? Or do I have to do something ultra special? =D And for the other description, am I allowed to put the pokemon's personality?
(I have a lot of questions, I know.) 8P

Name: Alorita (Rita is her nickname)
Age: 10 ninetale years
Gender: Female
Species: Ninetales
Appearance: beautiful, shiny type ninetales with shiny silver fur that reflects and makes a rainbow in direct sunlight (like a prism! *cheers*) Rita also has mesmerizing ice blue eyes
Eggs?: None
Other: Alorita is a strong, agile, and nimble-footed ninetales, and is a well-respected, wise, gentle, peaceful Ninetales. Rita doesn't usually show her temper, but when she does, she's a fearsome sight, and scary in battle as well.

Name: None yet
Age: egg
Gender: IDK
Species: egg
Appearance: dark, creamy brown with lighter patches here and there
Eggs?: I AM an egg!
Other: I rock. That's my final decision. Period. =D


----------



## godzilla898 (Aug 21, 2010)

Name: Magma
Age: 13
Gender: Male
Species: Slugma
Appearance: Eyes are a pale yellow, and the top of one of his "ears' is missing.
Eggs?: Nope
Other: Carries a rock with him at all times. It doesn't melt.
(Can edit for personality)


----------



## The Awesome Arceus (Oct 22, 2010)

Name: Steam
Age: 11
Gender: Female
Species: Charizard
Appearance: Shiny, several blue stripes
Eggs?: no
Other: has HUGE wings


----------



## Salamence (Oct 31, 2010)

Name: Ryuu
Age: 19
Gender: Male
Species: Salamance
Appearance: Dark Blue, Orange wings
Eggs?: no
Other:


----------

